
First 3D-printed human corneas - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/05/180529223312.htm
======
bookofjoe
Abstract of original paper:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29772228](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29772228)

------
bookofjoe
Video: [https://youtu.be/7xoRe2OFNnI](https://youtu.be/7xoRe2OFNnI)

